# Wendelboe On Espresso



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

I get a chance to have a full look at it later on but I saw a post on his facebook page where the cafe was doing a side by side comparison of of how they roasted/pulled/served coffee when they originally opened and how they now roast/pull/serve coffee.

https://www.facebook.com/TimWendelb...772650405592/1109353362414178/?type=1&theater


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is nothing ground breaking in it but I still found it interesting. There are two other parts. One on roasting and one on brewing also


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice to see a few myths consigned to the waste basket.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Certainly worth a watch, reaffirmed some good practice which is always nice.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree with him on full hoppers. Spending a lot of time around commercial set-ups , coffee always tastes better with a full hopper.

I wouldn't single dose ever again, EK aside


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

How do you full hopper grind with a doser and not waste a tonne.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kyle548 said:


> How do you full hopper grind with a doser and not waste a tonne.


Easy. Any espresso not 100% enjoyed is wasted coffee.

Dialling in is a piece of pee with a full hopper


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Easy. Any espresso not 100% enjoyed is wasted coffee.
> 
> Dialling in is a piece of pee with a full hopper


Not quite what I meant.

I mean, when you single dose- you are grinding a measured amount.

I put 20g in, sure enough 20g will be ground and delivered to my doser.

With a full hopper- I put 200g in - if I'm only pulling 1 20g shot, how do I ensure I don't grind though 150g of coffee.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kyle548 said:


> Not quite what I meant.
> 
> I mean, when you single dose- you are grinding a measured amount.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the grinder will stop grinding after x seconds which will equal the required 20g dose


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Hopefully the grinder will stop grinding after x seconds which will equal the required 20g dose


I don't have a timer on my grinder; its just push the switch and all night grinding-rave-party.

Is there any other easy way?

I'm asking this because; basically, I want to hopper grind, but don't know how without making my routine harder.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can you not grind a bit , weigh it , add a bit more if needed? Like he does on the video?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Make your grinder OD.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Make your grinder OD.


It didn't work that well when I did the mod - ended up being very staticy and the ergonomics didn't work very well.

Suppose I can always try it again though.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Deleted previous.....

I'm an idiot ignore everything I just said lol

..........will watch this later though once time allows


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> It didn't work that well when I did the mod - ended up being very staticy and the ergonomics didn't work very well.
> 
> Suppose I can always try it again though.


What you got?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> What you got?


La Cimbali Magnum.

Google images says this is what it looks like next to a SJ.


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

It's a bit small.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Jeez thats a beast!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So big and so inaccurate . hehe


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

To be fair to it, it's a lot smaller with a sensible hopper on.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> So big and so inaccurate . hehe


Inaccurate?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Titanic!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I dont think i could live with the faff of a doser, it just seems to much hassle.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kyle548 said:


> Inaccurate?


It wont give you 20g on command


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

He mentions that he doesn't see much difference between a 58.4mm tamper and the Pergtamp! Someone call the barista police, my wideboy tamper is redundant!!

Jokes aside that's a great video which is really informative.

I listened to it in a minimised window at 'work' instead of watching it - maybe it can be podcast-a-fied somehow (YouTube MP3 Converter?).


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> It wont give you 20g on command












Behold, the magnum OD.

Can't figure out a chute lid though.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Get whiteyj to print you one up!


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

Interesting video with a lot of info, felt like I should have taken notes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just managed to watch it all through

Understandable and simple , the on purpose channeling shot and the refract results of it were plain to see


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I reckon this video would make a great sticky in the new members section, or a reference when new users are struggling


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I reckon this video would make a great sticky in the new members section, or a reference when new users are struggling


Have you checked the brewed and roasting ones


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you checked the brewed and roasting ones


You saying im struggling there boots!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> You saying im struggling there boots!


Everyone can get better ( especially me )


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

i may have a peek at the roasting one...

Just to see if he is doing anything wrong of course!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> i may have a peek at the roasting one...
> 
> Just to see if he is doing anything wrong of course!


 good one Froggleboe!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm watching the brewing video now, haven't watched espresso yet - will do that soon. Just checking, does he recommend any more must have equipment? Thanks to his brewing one I'm thinking hmmm maybe a refractometer is a good idea...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I'm watching the brewing video now, haven't watched espresso yet - will do that soon. Just checking, does he recommend any more must have equipment? Thanks to his brewing one I'm thinking hmmm maybe a refractometer is a good idea...


I would probably take the refractometer money and put it into a grinder first ( am presuming that the sage is the current grinder )

If you watch the espresso one too then Tim kinda imtimates this as well...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

OK, I'll definitely watch the espresso one as well. I've got a Zenith 65e that I'm buying from Mr. O - I just didn't want to add another "coming soon" to my signature...and then I figure that I'll wait for the Mahlkoenig Peak to come out with the hope that it'll precipitate a fire sale of EK43s, once they're no longer Perger 'Proved kit... .


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I'm watching the brewing video now, haven't watched espresso yet - will do that soon. Just checking, does he recommend any more must have equipment? Thanks to his brewing one I'm thinking hmmm maybe a refractometer is a good idea...


Thats exactly what i thought, but when i watched the espresso one.

Then i looked art the price of them, ouch!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Thats exactly what i thought, but when i watched the espresso one.
> 
> Then i looked art the price of them, ouch!


Just imagine they had rocket on them and were made of stainless steel


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

miaow!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> miaow!


Woof


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Refract would help qc.of roasts and blending too....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah i know i should, but mrs froggy has well and truly closed the purse when it comes to coffee gear, would need to sell the little roaster first.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

No, No, sell the big one to me for small roaster money ( sitting trying the jedi mind trick hand movements....)









John


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its working John, £350 and its yours...... oh no hang, yeah its not worked!

You could buy a spare 101 though


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Jedi mind trick added as obviously not working remotely....


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I've managed to podcastify the video should anyone like it in mp3 format.

http://www.filedropper.com/espressoqaonperiscopewithtimwendelboe


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not watched the brewed one, is there a link?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

johnealey said:


> Jedi mind trick added as obviously not working remotely....


Its ok, Boots iss gonna swap the little roaster for his refracting thing...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Not watched the brewed one, is there a link?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I just wish the person who recorded his videos had flipped his phone in portrait mode..


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

bronc said:


> I just wish the person who recorded his videos had flipped his phone in portrait mode..


Umm...it was filmed in portrait mode!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

WendelBrew MP3http://www.filedropper.com/manualbrewingqaonperiscopewithtimwendelboe

http://www.filedropper.com/manualbrewingqaonperiscopewithtimwendelboe


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Umm...it was filmed in portrait mode!


Oops, landscape.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

bronc said:


> Oops, landscape.


You just didn't type what you meant. Think we've all been there, done that!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rather than just a new thread for each separate video, Wendleboe on Roasting:


----------

